# Sway Bar Links



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Moog. Metal and has grease "zerts" 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

I got Moog links, but haven't installed them to give any feedback


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Cruzing12 said:


> I got Moog links, but haven't installed them to give any feedback


I've had them for a couple of years now = 5,000mi . I can feel a better handling difference, granted I've got upgraded suspension (KYB Excel G shocks/struts, Vogtland lowering springs, Ultra racing strut tower brace, Z link rear, Whiteline rear sway bar) and for the price plus they're basically lifetime product vs the stock plastic end links. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thomas Shaw said:


> Hey fellow Cruzers
> 
> What sway bar Link do y'all recommend? I just a brand new pair on from Advanced Auto (Carquest Brand) on Wednesday, and I've got a bad feeling they just went out on me. Any suggestions or links would be greatly appriecated Thank you!!


I started with Moog and ended with Whiteline. A bit more expensive, but they are adjustable. If you get the Moogs, be sure they are greased as my first set mut have been low on grease as I trashed them and they would not honor the warranty as I did not grease them. Remember they are easy to over grease and pop the seals as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I just used the metal AC Delco professional ones and I was happy with them over the OEM plastic versions. They are pre packed with grease which is why I steered away from the Moog version.


----------



## Blkmagicturbo (Nov 25, 2021)

I just went with moogs from rock auto. You have to grease them after you finish installing. They have zert fittings so just grease them after you install. Then when you do an oil change just grease them. I have around 126k miles my drv sway bar link was so loose it was clicking in the socket. I also discovered my pass outer tierod was about as loose. I replaced both inner and outer tierods as well as the sway bar links and a new alignment. Nice and tight like new again. FYI I have 2017 cruze diesel auto approx 126k driven through the Bronx daily (terrible nyc roads)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Moog problem solvers were considered an upgrade back in the Cobalt days because of how thick they were compared to the stock end links, and having the Zerks that allows them to be greasable was another major benefit of them.


----------



## Jericz (Jul 1, 2020)

stormtrooper15 said:


> I've had them for a couple of years now = 5,000mi . I can feel a better handling difference, granted I've got upgraded suspension (KYB Excel G shocks/struts, Vogtland lowering springs, Ultra racing strut tower brace, Z link rear, Whiteline rear sway bar) and for the price plus they're basically lifetime product vs the stock plastic end links.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


That sounds like a great setup! The tires on my friend's Cruze need replacement so he ordered a set from 4 Wheelonline. He's been thinking of a suspension upgrade so he might interested.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Moog anything is good. 🖖


----------

